# Grain free (dog treat) birthday cake recipe...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

This website has some great recipes!
If you are just trying to avoid anything with gluten you can use spelt,
chickpea, oat or potato flour to substitute for regular wheat flour in the
cakes and/or treats:
http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/dog-cake-recipes.html


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for posting!

I've made that bacon chicken layer cake before, it's a big hit at my house.


----------

